# إلى طلاب هندسة الالكترونيك برنامج workbench



## noir (31 مارس 2012)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

برنامج Workbench لطلبة الالكترونيك

للتحميل اضغط على 

بسم الله


تحياتي

*​
​


----------



## howkman (31 مارس 2012)

شكرا على المجهود الرائع وان شاء الله المزيد من التقدم


----------



## noir (9 أبريل 2012)

إن شاء الله أخي لكن احتار غلى الردود التشجيعية


----------



## ادور (11 أبريل 2012)

مشكورررررررررررررررر كتير لك ولك التقدم والنجاح


----------



## noir (18 أبريل 2012)

مشكورين على الردود

تحياتي لكم


----------



## noir (28 أبريل 2012)

موفقين ان شاء الله

لكن لم توقفت الردود؟:4:


----------



## بحر الشوق 2000 (12 فبراير 2013)

*شكرا لكم جميعا
ولكن بودي لو ان تساعدوني في العثور على كراس تعليمي خاص بالبرنامج وكيفية العمل عليه
مع خالص الود لكم جميعا
*​


----------



## عبدوعبدو (22 فبراير 2013)

أرجو وضع كتاب تعليمي للبرنامج وشكرا


----------



## ثامر خلف (26 فبراير 2013)

شكرا اخي العزيز


----------



## engineer (6 أكتوبر 2013)

مغلق لتلف الرابط


----------

